# Himalayan



## Matador (May 22, 2016)

I was pretty sure our adorable new kitten was a Himalayan. We didn't get papers when we adopter him. However my wife keeps saying she doesn't think so. 

What are your thoughts?





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Looks like a cute mutt-cat to me. 

A search for Himalayan kittens brings up this: https://www.google.ca/search?q=hima...m4PNAhUJ4GMKHd43DXAQ_AUIBygB&biw=1920&bih=908

He does not fit that mold. Super cute though in any case


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

omg that face in the first pic! He looks like he's smiling so hard for the camera that his eyes closed. That is so precious! I don't know anything about cat breeds. A cat is a cat is a cat to me. They're either short or long haired, and regular or Maine **** sized. IMO if he was a purebred of some sort, it is likely you would have been told. Although some shelter refuse to disclose that info and destroy paperwork that comes in with purebreds to prevent them from ending up being breeding animals. (At least that is what I was told when I adopted a purebred Samoyed a billion years ago. They knew, they had her paperwork, and they withheld it to keep any new parents from treating her like a puppy factory.)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I have no idea either, but he is absolutely adorable! What's his name?


----------



## Matador (May 22, 2016)

Name is Moon Shadow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Himalayans have a very distinct color/pattern - they are always "pointed".

Himalayan Cat Breed Information, Pictures, Characteristics & Facts

1999 Article about the Himalayan Persian

Meaning they will have darker color on the face/ears, tail, and limbs, and the body would be cream or white.

Plus, as a sub-breed of the Persian, _most_ Himalayans will have the flat face of a Persian. (Some will have the "traditional" muzzle, but the typical Himalayan is flat-muzzled.)

So, I do not believe your kitty is a Himalayan.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Not Himalayan, but very very cute!


----------



## Matador (May 22, 2016)

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

what a huge smile! in that second picture he looks fit to burst. I don't know enough about himalayans to comment though. Hard to tell coloring when they're so young, sometimes they darken with age.


----------

